# Apple Script:Text finden und mit Text von einer anderen Ebene ersetzen



## ephiance (7. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
In einem Katalog müssen die Preise, welche farblich (genauso wie auch die Artikelnummer) sich vom Rest des Textes unterscheiden alle gefunden werden pro Satzdatei und dann durch einen Preis, welcher auf einer anderen Ebene liegt (und auch ebenfalls vorher gefunden werden muss), ersetzt werden.
Ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich geschrieben. Wir sind der Lösung bereits auf der Spur,  jedoch wird immer nur der erste Textrahmen genommen und danach hört das Script auf und wir können uns nicht erklären, warum dem so ist.


Grüße!
Steffen


----------

